# Air Filter Recommendation Request



## wavery (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi,

I just joined this forum and this is my first post. Am happy to see a separate section on dust collection. Hence my question. I am looking for a recommendation on an air filter. I have a 19'x22'x9' shop, and figure I need one to supply 400-500 CFM. Features I think I would find usefule include: quiet, remote control, timer. And of course those that filter finer particles are preferred. Any favorite brands/models?


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Have you considered building one? By using a discarded furnace blower and readily available filters it can really be effective. Mine held 3 filters, each of increasingly tighter media (the final one was a Filtrete Ultra Allergen), and a 4 speed blower I got from an industrial furnace. This would meet all your criteria if you installed the timer and remote. If you don't like the panel filter idea you could always build your box to hold one of the replacement "sock" filters from a commercial unit.


----------



## wavery (Jul 22, 2012)

I think I would rather buy than build. I would rather spend the time on projects then hunting down parts. With my commute I have 11 hour days, so time for the fun stuff is rare. But I do appreciate the idea


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

It's a bit more filter unit than you are asking for, but my shop is a similar size (18x20x9), and I have a Grizzly G0572 and the only complaints I have with it are...

#1. At high fan speed it tends to be a little noisy when the filter is dirty (the housing makes a bit of noise with the resistance added by a dirty filter).
#2. The OEM does not offer a washable primary filter. HOWEVER Penn State does...(Penn State AC1000-PF2). My unit has been in the shop for a couple of years now, and has seen some very heavy use. It helps on the high speed to move the air around and assist the air conditioner in doing its job as well... I have 2 of these filters, one that is at the ready while the other is in use. That way I always have a clean one to put in the machine. That way I can use my air cleaner while a freshly washed filter can dry.

I was a little apprehensive when I bought it about buying one quite as big as this, but it has been well worth it since day one. IF lost, stolen, or lost in a fire, I would take the insurance money and order another one just like it...


----------



## wavery (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. I will check out the grizzly. One bonus is that I have a wood stove to heat the shop in the winter. It is in the corner, so the fan will he handy for circulating the heat


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Well, since you don't have many replies I'll try to help out. To be honest, I do NOT own a air filtration unit. But just from hanging out and reading woodworking stuff, there are a few I can tell you about.

Rockler, Penn State Industries, Jet, and Grizzly all seem to have good reviews without breaking the bank. Check them out and see what you think.

--Matt


----------



## wavery (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks, and will do. Being an engineer and hence a data wonk, I will probably create my own little comparison chart.


----------



## Santa's Workshop (May 16, 2011)

I'd like to see your chart when you are ready to pull the trigger.


----------



## wavery (Jul 22, 2012)

It's a deal


----------



## wavery (Jul 22, 2012)

*Air filter table*

FWIW, attached is a table I created to help me make a decision on an air filter. Powermatic is more money, but reviews seem quite good. Note how much quieter it is compared to the Jet, at about the CFM rate. Delta's did not seem to get good reviews. Grizzly got back to me right away on my question about noise level, but they had no info. The Grizzly is also thick, I have only have 9' ceilings. I went to Rockler and listened to theirs. Seems pretty good. I may go back there with my noise meter and measure just for grins.


----------



## DPJeansonne (Feb 4, 2009)

*air filter unit*

Did you consider the Grizzly G0572? It is 15" high and $275.
Just curious.


----------



## wavery (Jul 22, 2012)

I considered it briefly, but they could not provide a noise level, so went with the rocker.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I need to ask about that. What sort of experiences have you folks had with dust collectors and air filters where you are that worried about the noise they make? No they are not silent, but neither are these the sorts of machines that should require hearing protection. What's the big deal? I simply don't get it...

I know it's not a scientific, make an engineer happy by giving him numbers answer, but I can stand right under my G0572 with it running on high speed, and carry on a conversation at a normal volume level, or talk on the cell phone without having to move. The DC is noisier, but not offensive in any manner what so ever...Just stand a few feet further away from it and no problem.


----------



## DPJeansonne (Feb 4, 2009)

*Noise?*

I have to agree with dbhost.

Most of these units seem to be in the upper 60's db to mid 70's which seem insignificant to all the machinery in a woodshop.

I think most of the machines will perform adequately so I would consider purchase cost and filter replacements or availability of non-OEM filters.


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

I user the Jet AFS-1000B model in a simular sized shop area. Got mine mounted on a wall due to lack of overhead height. Works well, no problems at all in 5years now. I found that a pleated furnace filter (12x24x1) from hardware store fits as the prefilter. Check'em out...


----------

